# RIP Canfield's (Omaha)



## Jerrell (Dec 7, 2017)

Anybody that's familiar with Omaha's hometown sporting goods / camping gear store will be sad to learn that they will be closing up shop after 71 years. 

I'm making the drive in a couple days to try to snag a good "going out of business" deal and look around one last time. They weren't the cheapest, but they were local and that meant a lot to me versus buying from a box store.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 7, 2017)

Their Liquidation sale starts Friday Dec 8, through the end of January. I have gotten a lot of stuff from them over the years, too bad they are closing.


----------



## Jerrell (Dec 8, 2017)

I went up there this afternoon thinking any early birds would be done shopping.

Nope.

Line stretched a good 30+ people deep outside waiting to get in. I ask a lady that just came out and she said she waited an HOUR in the register line for a 20% discount! I love Canfield's, but not that much. I'm gonna bide my time and try to get lucky closer to the end.

Early bird gets the worm. Late worm's less likely to get eaten...and may just snag a deeper discount. lol


----------

